# CO2 question on set..



## bigred35 (Apr 25, 2012)

OK right now am use'n a suger & yeast mix.. it is doing ok for the most part.. but i have a large tank...the mix only covers hafe of tank... wanting to upgrade to a better system... so started looking around to see what is good for mme and my pockets..lol

so far i have found these systems any feed back would be great for me. plus info on product thanks for any that help me:

1} *CO2 Regulator Deluxe - Dual Gauge, Solenoid, Bubble Counter Information*Control the flow of carbon dioxide inside your tank by using the CO2 Regulator Deluxe from Pet Store. Designed to create a normal flow of bubbles, this product is ideal for CO2 injection devices and calcium reactors. Its created bubble rate is reasonably low, giving off at least ten miniature bubbles per minute, which is enough to supply regular aquarium tanks. You can produce more refined and small bubbles by simply upgrading the precision needle valve of this regulator to a metering valve.

The CO2 Regulator Deluxe is equipped with a bubble counter that is perfect for freshwater system devices or applications. It has pressure gauges and indicators that enable you to measure and regulate the CO2 levels more accurately. The assembly of this regulator includes a needle that is adjustable, as well as made from special materials to ensure a precise operation. This can even be upgraded to a more superior valve to make way for an improved optimum performance.

The CO2 Regulator Deluxe is housed in a very strong and solid construction that involves chrome. Its solenoid construction can be customized to be compatible with different CO2 cylinders with sizes ranging from twelve ounces to twenty pounds. This durable product also comes with a six-month warranty for your satisfaction.. *coast of this is 159.98 no tank.. tank is extra 82 dallers*

2}*Red Sea CO2 System 500 (Paintball Bottles)*
Red Sea CO2 System 500 (Paintball Bottles) Information
Supply you planted aquarium with the proper dose of carbon dioxide (CO2) using the Red Sea CO2 System 500 (Paintball Bottles) from Pet Store. This air pump is complete with a pressure regulator, CO2 reactor 500, highly accurate flow valve that can be hung on to the edge of the tank, real time CO2 indicator, and a one way integrated valve bubble counter. It is the latest among the Red Sea Professional CO2 systems and has the same features but with a Paintball version.

Except for the CO2 paintball bottles, the system comes with all the necessary CO2 accessories such as the dual gauge, the refillable CO2 cylinders with standard valve, and safety regulator. A sharp precision-made inline needle valve is placed in any prominent spot of the aquarium to enable you to control the flow of water and the flow rate of the bubbles. The ideal flow rate can be low like four bubbles per minute, or it can be high like over 180 bubbles per minute.

The Red Sea CO2 System 500 (Paintball Bottles) weighs 3.2 pounds and is strong and reliable to produce the required CO2 levels of 40 to 500 liters or 10 to 125 gallons for planted aquariums. The system is appropriate for tanks containing up to 500 liters of water.

With this system, you are providing your plants the environment that they need to stay healthy and satisfied... *coast of system is $180.. no tanks but panitball tanks range from 19-30 dallers 9oz to 24 oz*

they also have the same set for regular tanks cost is 200 plus an extra 82 for tank...

3} COMPLETE ULTIMATE Co2 SYSTEM (best of the best) from aquaplants.com
full system for 430 dallers.. kinda out my price rang a bit... could get it but will take a lot more time to due so.. am a single father is why...

if you have any other ideas i would like to here them.. again thanks to any who help


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I would not go paintball way, especially if you have a bigger tank. Much more versatility with a regular CO2 cylinder. 

If you want to go on the cheap, I would start with a 5 or 10 lb CO2 cylinder. Check out fire extinguisher companies, you might be able to get a used one for a very good price. 

For a regulator, you can get a basic CO2 regulator, and a separate needle valve you would install yourself, or get an all in one unit with solenoid, etc. 

For a reactor on the cheap, look for diy posts on how to build one. It's fairly easy.

If you have the bucks, there are vendors that will sell you the whole shebang, and all you've got to do is fill the tank. 

HTH.


----------



## bigred35 (Apr 25, 2012)

yea i saw a few that had it all price ranged from 250 to 500.. i will keep looking in to this..


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

If you aren't scared of a little assembly (screwing the parts together) and you don't mind a little research, you can build a regulator that is most likely better than any of those built for aquarium use. There are three good links in this thread at the bottom that should help you out.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=86293

I got a regulator for about $30 dollars on eBay, dual stage, stainless steel guts. Screwed a solenoid and needle valve on there, DIY bubble counter, had a 20 pound bottle, been using it for about 14 months, about to go refill the bottle soon. There are definitely some setups that are premade and high quality, but you can get a whole lot more for your dollar with a little homework.


----------



## bigred35 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks for the link. i will look into it. plus if i have trouble building things i just take it work and have the shop teacher help me out..lol lol


----------

